# Font als Vektordatei!



## subzero (25. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

Es geht hierbei um den T-shirtdruck.
Ich hätte da eine Font wie Diploma und möchte mir nich die arbeit machen das ganze mit pfaden nach zu ziehen, wie kann ich diese Font dann als Vektordatei speichern? Weil eine Font-datei isdoch "eigentlich" sowas ähnliches wie eine Vektordatei, oder seh ich da was ganz falsch?


----------



## Phantomic (25. Januar 2004)

Gibt bestimmt bessere Lösungen aber probiers mal so:

Die Schrift selektieren. 
Dann unter Pfade gehen und unten auf "Make work path from selection" (engl. Version) klicken. 

Kann allerdings dein dass deine Pfade dann zienlich ungenau sind.


----------



## subzero (25. Januar 2004)

Mhm, danke - die Methode kenn ich "leider" schon, das Bild sieht aus als hätte amn es gesprenkelt  

Kennt Jemand andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## pixelforce (26. Januar 2004)

Eigentlich ist eine Font bereits in Vektoren vorhanden. Es sei denn, du hast eine Bitmap-Schrift. Solltest du aber nicht. 
Also freehand öffnen. Text schreiben und dann einfach mal Text rastern und schon alles super in Vektoren. Und immer dran denken. Photoshop hat nix mit Vektoren am Hut.


----------



## subzero (26. Januar 2004)

Geht das auch mit dem Adobe Illustrator?


----------



## Eminem (26. Januar 2004)

Ja im Illustrator (Vektorprogramm) ist das auch möglich...

MFG Eminem


----------



## Phantomic (26. Januar 2004)

Hät ich dr auch sagen können. Nur dachte ich du suchst eine Lösung für Photoshop.


----------



## pixelforce (28. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Phantomic _
> *Hät ich dr auch sagen können. Nur dachte ich du suchst eine Lösung für Photoshop. *



Dann hättest du aber sein Post aufmerksamer lesen sollen, weil er eindeutig eine vektordatei haben wollte und wohl auch einfach keinen Plan hat, wie und wo und warum. Deshalb der Tipp: Falsches Programm an ihn. Nur weil Photoshop oben drüber steht, heißt es ja nicht, das man alles und jeden in Photoshop glücklich machen kann. Photoshop ist so oder so einfach zu kompliziert. Genauso wie dieses Radioaktivzeichen. Das geht auch viel viel schneller in Freehand.


----------



## Eminem (28. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von pixelforce _
> *...Photoshop ist so oder so einfach zu kompliziert...) *



Also das kann ich nicht unterstützen, ich denke mal wenn man ein Programm kann, ist es nicht mehr zu kompliziert...

MFG Eminem


----------



## subzero (28. Januar 2004)

Ich arbeite jetzt mit dem Illustrator (Demo CS) , relativ simple...
reicht es wenn ich Outlines (Pfade) um die Font erstellt habe?


----------



## pixelforce (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Eminem _
> *Also das kann ich nicht unterstützen, ich denke mal wenn man ein Programm kann, ist es nicht mehr zu kompliziert...
> 
> MFG Eminem *



Willst du mir jetzt unterstellen, das ich Photoshop nicht beherrsche?

Man, ihr peilt es nicht. Photoshop ist nicht die Wunderwaffe. Alle denken immer nur Photoshop, Photoshop....


----------



## megabit (29. Januar 2004)

Wollt ihr euch jetzt untereinander hin und her beschimpfen oder wollt ihr helfen?

In Illustrator einfach den Text schreiben und dann den Text in Pfade umwandeln. 

Wenn du Illustrator nicht hast sag mir welchen Text in welcher Schrift in welcher Größe und Farbe und ich mach dir das.


----------

